# Brentwood Show 4th June



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Hoping to go to brentwood show this year!! My first 
Does anyone know what reps will be there and how much admission is on entry??

thanks
x:2thumb:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

????? Anybody ?????


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

dont know but i wanna know when it is someone must know


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

cant b 4th june thats a thursday


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

just found this


Saturday 4th July 2009
AT
Brentwood School Sports Centre
Middleton Hall Lane
Brentwood, Essex 
CM15 8EE.
Doors Open 10am to 3pm.
Ample *Free* Car Parking For All.
Entry Fees £1-50 Adults. Children 50p​


----------



## pukka dragons (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a table there selling beardies?


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

We will be there selling Leopard Geckos


----------



## tracy66 (Apr 19, 2009)

anyone with a female brb take it with u or pm me,,thats the only thing i,m going for lol,,didnt find one at maidstone


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

tracy66 said:


> anyone with a female brb take it with u or pm me,,thats the only thing i,m going for lol,,didnt find one at maidstone


 its me looking for one forgot i,m at me mates house lol


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah July Lol :notworthy:

Did Anyone Know How Much Then?? 

x: victory:


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

its on my bit mate with date times and prices


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Both BRAS & ERAC are holding their shows in Brentwood this year, we have tables booked at BRAS in July, but still waiting to hear about ERAC in September.


----------



## 170pand (Dec 22, 2008)

bump few people asking times AND dates on this


----------

